# Found these 2 pieces of Coral in a desk, what are they ??



## AquaTed (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi ALL!
I found these 2 pieces of Coral, I think one is a Sand Dollar (?). The other, it looks like a white piece of Coral, that's about all I know ! Better description would be great !
Many thanks, Ted


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like your right on the money with the sand dollar. The other one would be just guessing from me...


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

The other looks like an acropora (sps)


----------

